# What does it mean when your dog tries to talk to you?



## mrgroves (Nov 7, 2010)

Every evening around 7 PM when we're relaxing in the den Grover (our one year old Dachshund/Basset Hound mix) will sit down right in front of me and start "talking" incessantly. It's not like barking, yelping or anything like that; it's more of a growling-like sound where he tries to make different sounds or "words" with his mouth and jowls. He will also sneeze and yawn while he's talking to us. What does this behavior mean? Is he just trying to get us to play with him or pay more attention to him?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Aww, cute picture! My Dobe 'talks' to us when she wants something, whether it's to go outside, play or water (water is accompanied by going to her dish and tapping it with her paw). I think with most dogs it's a method of drawing attention to themselves to get what they want.


----------



## lisahi (Jun 19, 2011)

As long as he doesn't have any other particular need (such as having to use the bathroom), I would say the sounds are a way to get your attention for play or pet time.

The yawning is generally a calming signal for dogs. He may be using it to relax himself.

Some dogs (including the one I had growing up) sneeze when they are happy/excited.

The yawning and sneezing seem contradictory, but it could be that your dog is self-regulating his own excitement. You're relaxing in the den which means you're not focused on a bazillion other things and are available to pay attention to him. Hence, excitement.

Just a theory, though.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Such a cutie!!! I love the name, too!

Bella does that if I'm ignoring/not focusing my 100% complete attention on her. She'll stand in front of me, tail wagging slowly (usually after dropping a toy at my feet) with the same look on her face as Grover, and a "rRARRgarrGAAagrr-ooooo-aaww-ga" will come from her. It's even funnier when she talks while yawning....she does that to wake me up in the morning. It really sounds like she's saying "*aaaaaahyuk!*" - exactly what I feel when I have to get up (and apparently her, too).


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Molly's a big talker. She's not allowed to whine, so she vocalizes with something that starts out sounding like a yawn and transitions into an extended "rurururururururu." It can go on for quite a while. She may be reciting the Gettysburg Address or possibly the Lord's Prayer. 

Molly wants something and it's not hard to narrow it down to a few possibilities. She'd like to go for a walk. She'd like to go to the beach. She'd like to go to the dog park. She'd like to go for a ride in the dogmobile to nearly anywhere. Or she'd like us to forget that she already ate and maybe feed her again. 

We seem to think that our dogs should understand English, so it seems reasonable to assume that they think we should understand their language. 

Esther seldom says anything and, when she does, it's best to listen.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Rusty, my chow mix that was a stray for about 3 yrs talks a lot. I think it's funny because when he was "in the wild" and wouldn't let me touch him yet (took 9 moths to finally catch him), he NEVER made a sound, up until about 2 weeks before I finally caught him. Then he did a "wooo, wooo, wooo" when I showed up to feed him. Now he is ALWAYS talking. I tease him and tell him "You were so quiet in the wild...why are you so talky now?" My SO says it's because he didn't have anyone to talk TO in the wild, and now he has a lot to say!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

That's cute. My one cat meows at me constantly, but it's usually for food. My mom was over yesterday, and was like, "does he do that all day?"

Buffy doesn't talk to me - instead she sometimes stares so intently at me like she's trying to communicate telepathically. She'll then start standing on her back legs and jumping up and down like, "why don't you understand what I want!" all while still staring at me. She does sneeze, yawn and whine a lot though.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

My mini dachshund, Harper, who's almost 2, has started talking to me, too! It's kind of a mix between a growl-howl, but not loud at all, just a quiet "conversation".  I actually think it's cute, but I don't want to reinforce his attention seeking behavior...unless I want/have time to give him the attention and talk back!

I'm a teacher and I just started back to school. That's about the time he started "talking". Over the summer, I make sure the dogs have to spend time alone, so that it's not a huge change having me gone, but it's still a difference in their routine. So, I'm thinking he wants extra attention?

One thing that stuck with me from "The Other End of the Leash" was this: you obviously don't give your dog attention every time they seek it. The author recommended this: if your dog comes to you for attention, and you can't or don't want to give it that attention, turn your head away from them with your chin slightly upturned, like kind of snobby.
She said that dogs will understand that is a dismissal.
I'm going to try this!


----------



## mrgroves (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the cute stories! It is very funny listening to him talk like that but I guess he is just trying to get our attention. He might want to play, he want to go and play or he might even be trying to tell us that he wants his bedtime treat! 

As far as the yawning and sneezing goes, Grover always has a sneezing fit whenever he first greets someone who loves him and gives him a lot of attention. The yawning usually happens when gets really "vocal" with his talking and all of sudden he lets out a huge yawn. Then he goes right back to talking!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Sneezing is frequently a Calming Signal that occurs during times of excitement. I compare it to being similar to dogs who twirl around when they are about to get fed or go for a walk.

Yawning is a harder interpretation, because it can relate frustration, because the dog wants to do something(?) Frequently, this yawn is accompanied by a small noise that someone named a 'pupsqueak'. There are other types of yawns.

What happens if you stand up quietly, or stand up and say "OK" ?

Also, watch your dog carefully, because dogs will frequently glance very briefly at an object that they want.

Maybe if you give him the treat, then he will stop ? However, if you play, he may play then continue talking until he gets his treat... or vice versa ????


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

hanksimon said:


> Sneezing is frequently a Calming Signal that occurs during times of excitement. I compare it to being similar to dogs who twirl around when they are about to get fed or go for a walk.


LOL, Angel does these too and yes she will stare at the door if she wants put, bang on her food and water dishes when hungry or thirsty and scratch at the door to her toy cabinet if she wants a certain toy.


----------



## armatis68 (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't even want to know what my dog is saying to me lol! Actually it would communicate to some things, like when he's going to poop on the carpet. Everything else probably just has to do food


----------

